# inheritance



## longhorn512 (Mar 11, 2019)

when my non us citizen aunt died in 2014, my sister and i inherited some money and deposited into our joint account in a bank. I returned to the us and my sister sold an inherited house in 2015 and put that money in the same joint account. then in 2016, while in the usa, i bought another inherited house under my name, paid all the money of that joint account to my sister, and we closed the account. i was not aware of filing taxes overseas while living here.

can i apply for domestic streamline to file the tax. How would the penalty be assessed.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you been filing your US taxes since your return to the US (in 2015, I gather)?

Because normally, when filing Streamlined, you only backfile 3 years - so, current year (2018) plus 3 years back only brings you to 2015. Unless you have something to amend in your 2015, 2016 and 2017 returns, I'm not sure what Domestic Streamlined filing would do for you.

But let's see what others have to say/advise.


----------



## longhorn512 (Mar 11, 2019)

yes i have filed 1040 for every year. how do i amend fbar for 2014-16. instead of domestic streamline what do i need to do.

will i incur any penalties. thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can file an amended FBAR on the regular FinCEN site, using the current form (pdf or online version). On the first page where it asks for "Filer information" there is a blank to fill in to indicate what year you are filing for and after that, a check box to indicate that you are filing an amended FBAR for that year. 

It would help if you have your BSA Identifier number for the FBARs you are amending, but it's not absolutely necessary. If you go Streamlined, you need to file for 6 years back on the FBARs.

I am not sure what your best approach would be for the back tax returns - depending upon how much unreported income you're talking about. (That's what drives any penalties - it's a percentage of the taxes due plus interest charges for the late payment.) But let's see if anyone lurking here has any ideas on the subject.


----------

